# Fujitsu Scanner



## mattespi (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi all,
One of my customers is currently having trouble with their scanner. Its a Fujitsu FI-4010CU. The OS is XP Pro. The problem with it is when they go to scan to a file, they cannot save it to the network drive. The error is not enough disk space, yet the image is only 700kb and the drive has over 35Gb free! They can save to the desktop on the local drive, but cannot drag it to the network drive as it results in the same error. The only way to get it on the network drive is to convert it to PDF then transfer it. Also any other JPEG will transfer quite happily. I've tried scanning as BMP, TIFF, GIF & JPEG 2000 all to no avail. Also tried reinstalling & updating the scanner as well as rebootuing countless times all with no changes. If anyone could shed any light on the matter it would be greatly apprieciated...:4-dontkno


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to TechSupportForum.:grin:

It seems to me that it is not a hardware problem but that it is a software conflicting this. You should check the firewall if it is blocking out some of this. You should try shutting down their security to see if it is not filtering it out. If it is just tell her before she wants her to scan shut down security and when done put it back on. McAfee usually does that kind of stuff or Norton.:smile:


----------

